# art institute of seattle culinary program



## mollyh (Oct 28, 2005)

I took two quarters at south seattles program - a very bad experience - burned out, mean, humiliating chef and not even a knife skills class yet! Have been looking at alternative programs in the area. Does anyone know anything about the art institutes culinary program? I am also going to take a look at seattle central's program. Big tuition difference between the two types of programs. WOuld love some feedback on whether there is a difference in the quality of the grads that come out of the pricier program?


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Molly:

I posted about Seattle Central Community College awhile back, you can find the thread here:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=9166

I also got your email, am happy to elaborate more either here or in private if you have other questions, just let me know.

Pat


----------

